# Plants that absorb nitrates



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

While I'm off at college I don't have many opportunites to do water changes on my 125 with 5 Red Bellies, 5 Exodons, and 12 Rosy barbs.

I've got dual 55 watt power compacts on each end of the tank, so I believe I can handle just about any plant.

I already have Wistera, Gunset Hygro, and Java Moss. I was thinking about adding Ellodia (Anacharis).

Can anyone think of any other plants that absorb large amounts of nitrates, other than floating plants? I can't do floating plants because I've got an overflow.

Thanks for the help,
Gumby


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I would suggest you Ceratophylum Demersum but you said you can't have floating plants.So i also support the idea of Egeria (Elodea) Densa.

p.s. You can also plant the Ceratophyllum but it needs replanting almost once a week.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

For the first time, and I seriously suspect it will be a very rare occasion, Jim forget the simpliest of truth.

Unless you have really huge tank that can hold a truck-load of growing plants, and you by some divine intervention never have any debris falling from them, even a couple of guppies will eventually cause nitrates in your water.
Nothing, I repeat, nothing, can equal the value of water-changes.

Sorry.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pterogho said:


> For the first time, and I seriously suspect it will be a very rare occasion, Jim forget the simpliest of truth.
> 
> Unless you have really huge tank that can hold a truck-load of growing plants, and you by some divine intervention never have any debris falling from them, even a couple of guppies will eventually cause nitrates in your water.
> Nothing, I repeat, nothing, can equal the value of water-changes.
> ...


 You are true man!!!!!









I didn't clearly read the first line!!!!!!

Thank you for correcting me!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

although he is right, that doesn't mean that plants don't help. get anacharis, they eat nitrates like there is no tomorrow. keeping plants will definitly help nitrate levels in the tank for sure unless they start to rot, then they'll tarnish your water conditions. but with that much lighting, i doubt you'll have any problems, good luck


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Of course I'll be doing water changes. I change out about 50% once a week to eveyr other week and vaccume as much of the gravel as possible (don't want to uproot plants, disturb decor).

I think this weekend I'll be going to the store I work at and taking clipping from every plant we have (about 76 different species) and seeing how thing go once planted. I'll be sure ot post some pics of the tank once I get it looking presentable.

Any ideas as to plants that can handle high flow? I've got a 1280GPH pumm on the tank and the outflow is insane. I plan on making a spray bar of some sort, but still the flow on one end of the tank is going to be pretty crazy. I was thinking perhaps some Vals?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

if the flow in your tank is that crazy, you should go for all rooted plants. stem plants will fly out of the gravel for sure. they need time to get situated. but if you can get free clippings, i say you take one of each and then go back a few weeks alter and do it again. nothing beats free.


----------

